# Did your IBS worsen over time or come on suddenly?



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,I was thinking about my IBS and how its changed over time and it has made me wonder how others have experienced a change in their condition. My story is as follows:Growing up i had no signs of IBS. At 21 i had a bout of bad constipation, after that i started going to the toilet slightly more (2-3 times per day) and i experienced urgency once or twice per year. At approx 26-27 i had very bad food poisoning which put me into hospital. I seemed to recover from this but approx 12 months later i was going to the toilet more and more. Another year on i found myself having the occasional accident on the way to work of a morning and suffered urgency whenever i was away from the toilet. My BMs were still mostly formed. At this point i started waking myself up earlier of a morning and spending longer and longer on the toilet. I was then prescribed codeine to help the condition (taken once a day before i leave the house of a morning). Since then (i'm now 32) my BMs are far less formed though my confidence is far greater on short journeys or if i plan ahead (eating very small amounts the day before long journeys). I spend an hour on the toilet each morning before work and go several times throughout the day. My IBS is nearly always better of an evening. I'm now being treated by a very good GI Dr and am hopeful that i can get some relief. I'm trying an elimination diet as a first step which, like most things ive tried, seemed to be working for the first week or so and then the normal symptoms return.I'm interested in hearing if others have experienced their IBS in this way (a gradual worsening of the condition) or if others have had it more full on at the start.


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

For me my symptoms became worse over time. They started out relatively mild while in high school. And then over the course of a few years became worse and worse. By the time I was in my early 30s i was pretty much confined to my house. It was awful. It was a chore just to leave home. Now going out isn't as much of an issue. What helped me greatly was avoiding wheat, and taking a few supplements, fish oil and vitamin D3. The grumpy gut is no long so grumpy. I'm not cured, but at least have some freedom once again.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Its strange as i've never had issues before, and the start of my IBS (then IBS-D) was quite sudden.I actually smoked 15 years up until I had IBS*, and that started about 3 months after giving up smoking which was flatulence and bloating. Within 5 months, I had IBS-D, watery BM's and frequency of 6-8 times per day.Still trying to work out what triggered it







*Whilst smoking, I was regular as clockwork (both BM types and going 1-2 times per day).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Smoking caused mine in what must have been a slow buildup of inflammation. It began one day with my morning cigarette and continued for 10 long years. Over that period of time my always problematic indigestion became chronic and constant with reflux added for additional worries. Then , over the last years, I lost so much control that I often couldn't make it to the toilet in the next room of my house, when working from home became my only viable option. It started bad and just got worse.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

I had experienced an unstable stomach for a long time - my best friends knew me well and would tease me, in our late teens and early twenties. If I got nervous or super excited about something upcoming I would usually wake up with urgency and have to go to the bathroom a few times. It was hormonal as well, I'd have really bad days of cramps and D around "that time of the month." Then I would start, in my mid twenties, to experience bad cramps and gas and D after certain meals. Sauce bothered me a lot, Chinese food, alcohol, and pizza. But not all the time - it was like Russian roulette. I took Immodium and Pepto Bismol a lot, had one GI doc tell me it was all in my head - stress - and one doc tell me he wasn't sure why I had it, but both said it was IBS. After I got married, it was all the time, but I had a major life change, got married, moved out of state, etc. etc. It was quite miserable, unpredictable, and all but made me agoraphobic. Then I had surgery to remove a fibroid in my early thirties, and all my symptoms stopped. I could eat whatever, go wherever, life was great. I had a baby. Same thing - no issues. Maybe once in a great while, but nothing to worry me. Then about a year and a half ago, after seven years of living life pretty normally, everything came back with a vengeance. I became severely lactose intolerant out of the blue and have been trying to find a way to help myself out of this mess of IBS and lactose intolerance with an ayurvedic naturopath, food aversions, birth control (my hormones are related to IBS attacks - I wish someone would do a study on it!! I know you're a guy so this won't help you at all







), and now, I'm trying kefir. Oh, and I find that peppermint tea helps bloating and cramping.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I've had some flare ups that were sudden (undoubtedly caused by stress of something I ate) but mostly my onset was gradual, and symptoms worsening has been gradual.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine came on quickly but waxed and waned for about a year and it took a further 6 months for a diagnosis.


----------



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh mine came with a big bang and toilet paper. I'm pretty sure it came with a tent because its not leaving! I was actually severly constipated for about a year and then I was fine. Then suddenly out of nowhere it started! Let me tell you one thing. This is one of the worst conditions to have. EVER! No one knows where it comes from and there's no cure. I personally think 70% of it is caused by anxiety. I will be fine and then my fiance will say "Let's go to the shops" and INSTANTLY my tummy will go into knots, I will start sweating! I used to llove trips and travelling but now I'm just happy at home. Telling u one thing. If I do end up winning 20 million I will take 10 mil and invest in finding a cure. Lol, the really funny thing is now when I have a fight I don't wish bad hair or money loss upon people, I just wish them a short yet uncomfortable bout of IBS D!


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

I already had mild symptoms in my childhood. It became way worse when I reached 25, and even worse at 28. So it wasn't gradual, more like "steps". Looking back, I changed my diet at 25 (more carbs) and had a lot of stress at 28 (changing countries).


----------



## joan of ard (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a few incidents as a kid.Halloween candy used to do me in--always brought on D.I dont even know if IBS was "invented" back then.I was hospitalized with appendicitis at around 7 (the IBD came w/vomiting--was really sick) Had my appendix removed, and developed a cast iron stomach.This lasted through my 20s, but by my 30s, was developing mild diarrhea if I got stressed.And it went from there. Stress does it to me.Plus I had cancer & one of the chemos gave me diarrhea for the 3 months I took it.(They handed out Immodium like M&M's in the doc's office.)That taught me to always keep a card of Immodium around, so I could go ahead & function w/out trauma.But I did learn that, as, yes, my IBS progressed to more frequent, and took longer to get over,constantly taking Immodium, although effective, DOES dry you out.I felt thirsty, and worn-out.Am going through a very stressy time these past years (lost all my $ in "the Crash".)Stress & fear--nothing like them for diarrhea.So I actually studied it out for the first time-what to eat, what to take. My doc suggested I use Metamucil to bulk up my stools.It doesnt have to be Metamucil.The bulking is the trick.Hot water , or "rice-water stool)shooting out makes a big-time mess & you have to keep cleaning the toilet.(sorry) Plus I'm organic so I didnt want the sugar & chemicals in Meta.I buy organic psyllium powder @ Whole Foods.I also buy stuff from Heather's Tummy Help (or etc.) She has Acacia powder, (also peppermint capsules, and other soothers.)I order big containers of psyllium online @ vitamin supply stores.I take 2 or 3 (or 4) TBLSPs, each day now.In a smoothie shaker(ewwwww)And just bought a container of methylcellulose (citrucel) to try.I gotta say I hate this.It has taken over my life: keeping my supplies in-house, drinking the vile drink early enough before dinner so it wont usurp the nutrients I'm eating, deciding whether to take Immodium also. I like to eat VERY bland food when I'm having a flare.Chicken breast in broth, w.rice.WHITE rice.Since I generally only eat brown rice, and am a huge salad eater, this is soothing during a flare.I discovered I'm gluten-intolerant.So brown rice pasta, no sandwiches, or PIZZA~~:>(And Superbowl Sunday I made a glorious chili, very spicy.It gave me a flare that is still going on.I NEVER had a problem w/highly-spiced foods, so it seems I'm getting worse.So yes, my IBD has definitely gotten worse over the years.I doubt many people will have to deal with the double whammy of diarrhea-making chemo , AND years of severe stress.So I hope no one gets scared.My wish is to have the C form of IBS.So much tidier.


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

My IBS started very suddenly to, was a healthy happy 18 year old, then went in for a routine Laparoscope to check for endemetriosis. Came out and was constipated for about 10 days, when i did eventually go I had D and it has been the same pretty much ever since. I am now nearly 24 and have had 2 failed colonoscopies due to the pain i was in, a camera down my throat which found nothing and now I'm having CT scans done tomorrow. However one thing i HAVE found is quitting smoking improved my symptoms dramatically, not for a good few months but after about 4 months or so, i noticed i was actually having more solid movements for the first time in a very long time. I also cut out most dairy, not that I'm lactose intollerant but I know if i eat something containing lots of dairy, or likewise something fatty or greasy such as indian or chinese food, I WILL get bad. Also, sometimes regardless of how little i eat and how many immodium i take, if i get nervous or out of my comfort zone, i will still get D. Last week for example, i was at work and knew i had to leave early to go to a hospital appointment, but not knowing where the hospital was was playing on my mind and ended up with D really bad. A lot is phsycological, but a lot is also down to diet and lifestyle. But even when you're as careful as possible, we all have bad and good days. At 24, i'm really hoping mine continues at the level its at or gets better, as i can just about live with this (although still panic everytime i'm out shopping etc) but if it gets worse with age like many of you have experienced, that is not something i look forward to :-(


----------



## buzmedtran (Feb 18, 2012)

overitnow said:


> Smoking caused mine in what must have been a slow buildup of inflammation. It began one day with my morning cigarette and continued for 10 long years. Over that period of time my always problematic indigestion became chronic and constant with reflux added for additional worries. Then , over the last years, I lost so much control that I often couldn't make it to the toilet in the next room of my house, when working from home became my only viable option. It started bad and just got worse.


----------



## buzmedtran (Feb 18, 2012)

When I read your post, I couldn't help feel for you as I have experienced the same symtems. I have had this problem with not making it to thebathroom and it might be just a few steps away. I have found this a real problem at jobs and affects my social life as well. I was wonderingif you may know if this would be considered a disability. I have found my employers are not so patient with me having to send time in the bathroomwhen I am suppose to be drawing patients. Any help would be appriciated, thanks


----------



## ratty (Feb 19, 2012)

It's hard to think back to a time when I did not have it.I think for me it first showed itself (IBS-D)when I was at secondary school which is where my anxiety problems started.This seemed to go away and there was no much happening untill one day at work about 14 years ago I had a real bad stomach upset with violent diarrhoea which lasted for several long days.Dispite the bug going away the upset bowls stayed and just continued getting worse.It got to the stage where treatment is required and at times due to the constant problems with the IBS and anxiety councelling has also been offered.Not always a good thing in my mind as they always somehow make matters worse.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Think mine has got worse over time.. :-(


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think mine has stayed the same although ive always seemed to find a medication that stops D and helps me manage up to a point.Without medication i'd be in trouble but with medication i can function ok.


----------



## TIGRITSA (Aug 27, 2009)

Firstly I had constipation after gallblafer removed, it ladted for 6 years, but then one day my D appired, why I don't know. Sometimes it wors some time bettet. Mine does not belong to food, it can come when I have a flu, coud not get a proper sleep, tired, stressed etc.


----------



## TIGRITSA (Aug 27, 2009)

Firstly I had constipation after gallblafer removed, it ladted for 6 years, but then one day my D appired, why I don't know. Sometimes it wors some time bettet. Mine does not belong to food, it can come when I have a flu, coud not get a proper sleep, tired, stressed etc.


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

For me, my IBS(esp food intolerance and bloating) suddenly came and it gradually got better over the course of 6 months. In the beginning it was really bad and I could barely eat anything. The only thing I could eat was soft, bland foods like white rice. I couldn't even eat IBS safe foods like meat. But now I can eat almost anything as long as it's the right kind of food(IBS safe).

Before I had the symptom of IBS, I drank this 1 year old opened bottle of red wine(between 30ml - 70ml) which for some reason gave me an intense upper abdominal burning pain for almost 10 minutes. Within 3 days out of the blue, I started getting severe food intolerance and mild constipation/slow transit. My feces suddenly became small and round which forced me to strain in the toilet. It makes sense to blame my IBS/Slow Transit in red wine but I also vomited from food poisoning and had a Panic attack 2 months prior to that so I don't know what the root cause of my IBS was.

But anyway, I went to the doctor for help but they didn't take my symptoms seriously and only prescribed me Buscopan for the pain.

After 2 months of doctors not doing anything for my constipation, I developed Rectal Prolapse and Impacted Colon. And I started getting new symptoms such as tenesmus(need to defecate), mucous and more constipation due to Rectal prolapse.

So to sum it up, I suddenly got IBS-C which thankfully got better over time. But I also developed a new condition(rectal prolapse) because of IBS-C. I was later treated for Gastritis which further reduced my intolerance to food. But now the only way to fix my prolapse is through surgery.


----------



## genevieve489 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I've had mild IBS for some time, probably years - needing to go to the loo after a meal, cramps, wind etc. - but I ignored it and thought it was just me. Then last September, out of the blue, I began with urgency and terrible wind which was so bad it reduced my appetite. I felt very ill. It's taken four months of various tests for my GP to decide that it is, indeed, IBS. I'm in my sixties, so I was very worried that it was something more serious. I suppose the anxiety about that didn't help matters. Now things have settled down somewhat and I'm feeling much better, thank goodness. I presume that I had a flare-up, so am hoping that the medication and probiotics keep another flareup like that at bay. By the way, I, too, had my gallbladder removed four years ago, but I think I had mild digestive problems before this.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've had it since kindergarten, so I'm thinking stress was a major factor. I know certain foods have always triggered it for me, but the stress is easily 90% of the problem. Had abusive childhood, kids at school were bullies b/c no one cared so who to tell? Abuse from partners as I got older. Finally said enough and no more relationships, so no more problems there. But, for some reason, I am a target no matter where I go. I try so hard to match the wallpaper, but that must send out a signal and here come the bullies. I'm in my 50's, so this is my normal. I stay to myself and don't go out much, safer that way. By the way, I am married to a fine man and have children and grandchildren, so I'm not a recluse by any means, it's just that for some reason I don't get on well with others.


----------

